# Newbie on here .



## highland-pony (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey im new on .. ive got a 14.1hh grey highland pony called glenn .. 12yrs , bril little pony , i do pc , xc etc with him xx heres a few pics xx





































hope you like him x


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 
Great pictures, what I hansome fellow you have. He looks like he has great feet! I used to have a Dartmoore\quarterhorse mix that I just loved, she was one of the best trail horses ever. Your guys build reminds me of her. Her is a pic of her


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

WELCOME!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Hi! Pretty pony, I like his color. Welcome to the forum!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum! 
Aww, what a lovely horse!


----------

